# Sick Oscar



## Schreck425 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've had problems with this Oscar for months now and I think he's finally ready to kick the bucket. I've attached a picture of him.

He was getting beat up by other oscars so I secluded him for his own safety. He started to heal up but now he's just getting worse every day with these white marks all over his body. He's been this way for months. I'm not sure of how his gill plates suddenly tore open. It started as a small hole and has slowly grown over time. He still eats and usually acts like he's ok. But he does rest a lot more than any of my other oscars. Does anyone know what this disease looks like?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Schreck425 said:


> I've had problems with this Oscar for months now and I think he's finally ready to kick the bucket. I've attached a picture of him.
> 
> He was getting beat up by other oscars so I secluded him for his own safety. He started to heal up but now he's just getting worse every day with these white marks all over his body. He's been this way for months. I'm not sure of how his gill plates suddenly tore open. It started as a small hole and has slowly grown over time. He still eats and usually acts like he's ok. But he does rest a lot more than any of my other oscars. Does anyone know what this disease looks like?


oh man you need to put him out of his misery. the hole in the gill looks a like a pretty severe ulcer. his scales are falling off or being ate by something im not 100% sure what it is but could be some kind of fungal or parasitic infection. have you noticed any marks on your other fish? do you feed live fish to them?


----------



## Schreck425 (Aug 3, 2010)

I rarely feed them live fish and when I did it was the feeder goldfish. The other fish seem to be fine.

So you think there is no hope for him huh? I'm about at a point of putting him down for his sake. He's been suffering for quite a while.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Schreck425 said:


> I rarely feed them live fish and when I did it was the feeder goldfish. The other fish seem to be fine.
> 
> So you think there is no hope for him huh? I'm about at a point of putting him down for his sake. He's been suffering for quite a while.


yeah man hes not doing good he looks like he is probably in a late of pain. even just feeding feeders a couple time and still transmit disease unless you quarentine them first and treat them with meds. If you are going to feed live food then i strongly recommend rosie reds because gold fish are the worste of the worste when it comes to feeders they produce wayyyyyy more waste than the rosies making them more disease prone.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Put him out of his misery, it's just to bad to save him sorry. He really does need to be put down. It's just way to bad to cure.


----------

